# Bergbau Skill 200/225 Welcher Ort am besten?!



## Mcron (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand kurz sagen, wo ich am schnellsten und vor allem VIEL Bergbau Abbauen kann? mFg & Danke


----------



## Pomela (20. Oktober 2007)

liest du bitte meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

